# Birchbox September 2015 (Spoilers)



## mascara117827 (Aug 11, 2015)

I saw a banner on the site today advertising a free box. Clicking it sent me to a page that seems to show the September box and reveal that the special box is the Customer Favorites box. I wonder if the pictured box is the Customer Favorites box. Thoughts?

I also clicked the "terms" link which at present seems to be unfinished; I'm not sure why it was available on the site. Screenshots attached. 

Edited to add: Oh no, could those three items be the sample choices? Pop. Nooooo.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

I think you caught them uploading something temporarily.  I couldn't find that at all. That happened once on ipsy. Someone managed to get a screen grab of all the featured items before the spoilers posted.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 11, 2015)

If you click on refer a friend that page pulls up. I want that featured box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

I found it. I can only tell some of the items in the customer favorites but I want it too. The sample choices- not so much. I already have more eye liners and eye shadows that unless I wake up tomorrow a giant half-woman-half-spider creature, I will never use.


----------



## BreZblue (Aug 11, 2015)

It looks like the curated box has Parlor, Juliette has a Gun perfume and maybe Caudalie makeup remover cleansing water

Edit: After searching through the shop I found out the orange thing is probably Rituals foaming shower gel


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 11, 2015)

I have an idea what everything is except that small tube - I hope it's not more supergoop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really don't need anymore eyeshadow or eyeliner - I wonder if I should go for the Dr. Brandt on all 3 accounts and hope there are no duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amyd1259 (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it just me or does the liner kind of look like Anastasia Beverly Hills? I love their products so I would be really excited if it is.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 12, 2015)

Is that the tiny Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner?


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

amyd1259 said:


> Is it just me or does the liner kind of look like Anastasia Beverly Hills? I love their products so I would be really excited if it is.


It is ABH and not Lord and Berry. The gold pretzel thing is the ABH logo. If it's a brow pencil I want it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 12, 2015)

Great finds ladies!

Btw I edited the title of this thread so everyone knows it's 2015 September thread.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 12, 2015)

Oooohhh! I could go for the Dr. Brandt or the anastasia pencil. The curated box also looks nice. I love the rituals foaming shower gel!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 13, 2015)

Interesting find!


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 13, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> It looks like the curated box has Parlor, Juliette has a Gun perfume and maybe Caudalie makeup remover cleansing water
> 
> Edit: After searching through the shop I found out the orange thing is probably Rituals foaming shower gel


I hate when the curated box has perfume as one of the reasons I get the curated box is so that I do not get a perfume.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 13, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I hate when the curated box has perfume as one of the reasons I get the curated box is so that I do not get a perfume.


I hate getting perfume samples period. I would probably like them if it weren't for the fact that I could go to sephora and get any sample of perfume o wanted in those same tiny tubes. I feel like they have no value when included in sub boxes.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 13, 2015)

Orange bottle in the curated box is Rituals foaming shower gel in Happy Buddha (sweet orange &amp; cedar). I got the same sample in Hammam Delight (refreshing eucalyptus &amp; rosemary) in Lovely Day LE box and it is really nice, especially great for carry on bags. I really hope to receive this one.

As far as I know, Anastasia Beverly Hills does not have a fat eyeliner pencil like this. This one looks like Pro Pencil multitasking perfector in shade Base 3. If it is, I will probably pick this one or the Dr. Brandt cleanser.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2015)

hmm, I may have to get the curated box just for a product called Happy Buddha!


----------



## button6004 (Aug 14, 2015)

I absolutely love the rituals foaming gel from the Lovely Day box.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 14, 2015)

I do too! After I used it up, I ordered the Indian Rose and Sweet Almond version. It's a red bottle. The scent is great. I think next time I'll order the same scent that was in the Lovely Day box.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 14, 2015)

It's looking like I may choose and PYS and then order the curated box seperately if they offer that again.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm finally an ace! I unsubbed and re subbed with a code. I haven't gotten the pus emails for a few months but hopefully now that I'm ace I'll get it because I REALLY want the curated box.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm finally an ace! I unsubbed and re subbed with a code. I haven't gotten the pus emails for a few months but hopefully now that I'm ace I'll get it because I REALLY want the curated box.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 14, 2015)

I became an ace this month too. I've been with them since the beginning so about time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> partially my fault, I haven't been good about the reviews until recently. That finally helped.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 15, 2015)

Ooh, I like the curated samples, but that box design looks straight outta 1987. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey there- completely off topic, but if there is anyone on the board who lives in Chicago, definitely go check out the pop up shop over on Michigan Ave and the river, across from the Wrigley Building.  You get to build a box (pick five samples, one from each of the categories available), can get your nails did, buy stuff and earn points....so totally worth checking it out.  Oh.....and yeah....I admit I geeked out a bit.  I got to meet and talk to Lorelei!!!  She is stunning in person and so sweet to put up with my babbling!!!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 17, 2015)

Sample choice and Birchbox plus video is up. What do you all think? Think I might go for the shampoo this month.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 17, 2015)

If I actually get the pys email (first month as an ace! Yay!), I'll be choosing the davines duo. I've wanted to try something from them for so long and never get it sent to me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

I will get the shampoo. It's annoying that the customer favorites is completely different from the photo on the referral page. I do not want Harvey Price or another Marcelle liner.


----------



## BreZblue (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, definitely not picking the curated box I already have two Liz Earle cleansers and Harvey Prince Hello samples. 

I will probably end up picking the Dr. Brandt


----------



## Queennie (Aug 17, 2015)

I do not think I will pick a sample choice this month, and just leave it up to them.

Just became an Ace recently too which will be nice!
And I totally forgot to review my samples of August! Agh!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2015)

did Lorelei get a nose ring? that looks new to me!! haha

I will pick the shampoo...


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 17, 2015)

I wonder why I'm not getting any preview. Is there a link I've missed?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 17, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> I wonder why I'm not getting any preview. Is there a link I've missed?


here is the link



It was mentioned above  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope I can get the shampoo. I have zero interest in any other sample choices, and the customer favorites box is a big no for me too. I hate perfume, and Beauty Protector breaks me out (womp womp). The free box for 2 completed referrals is pretty nice!


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 17, 2015)

I might go for the shampoo for at least 2 out of 3 accounts - I got MOMO in a pick 2 and love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Aug 17, 2015)

So happy, I am OBSESSED with Davines and if I can guarantee I'll get that product I will jump through hoops. I didn't expect y'all to be as pro-shampoo, but maybe it's the Beaver fiasco sticking in my mind haha.

On a side note, I love Lorelai's nose ring! I think she's had a stud in before but she can really pull off the hoop.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 17, 2015)

I will probably pick the Davines duo.

It's kind of disappointing to see the curated box different than the one with Happy Buddha :/


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm going for the brow pencil or the shadows. Most likely the pencil though because I want to try it and I don't have a lot of brow products. If I don't get both in my box I might try to swap for the shadows. I like purple for fall. I love the way purple and orange look together.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 17, 2015)

The September Video is up!! Yay!!

I think I will pick the ABH or the POP Beauty!!! For my 2nd BirchBox, I will pick the Customer Favorites Box! However, it isn't my favorite lol.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> So happy, I am OBSESSED with Davines and if I can guarantee I'll get that product I will jump through hoops. I didn't expect y'all to be as pro-shampoo, but maybe it's the Beaver fiasco sticking in my mind haha.
> 
> On a side note, I love Lorelai's nose ring! I think she's had a stud in before but she can really pull off the hoop.


I never noticed she had a stud - she does look good with her nose ring, I just never saw it before

Re Shampoo - I love getting shampoo samples, so I am always happy to see them in my box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I never noticed she had a stud - she does look good with her nose ring, I just never saw it before
> 
> Re Shampoo - I love getting shampoo samples, so I am always happy to see them in my box!


Did anyone remember the old videos when Lorelei had dark reddish hair? I clicked on an old video and thought- who is that? She sounds like Lorelei.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm feeling the shampoo or the brow pencil this month. I'll be skipping the curated box even though I love that shampoo.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hmm. Tough choice this month. I like the davines and the dr Brandt, but have received them before. I like the Anastasia brand, but have so many brow products right now. And the pop colors look good, but I feel like I've heard mostly negative things about them.

I'm back down to just one box this month (unless I see a new 100 point code) so I may leave it to chance or grab the pop, just to get something totally new to me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 18, 2015)

Birchbox plus orders come with balloons!  Gah if only I wanted the plus items. Anyone who doesn't want their balloons can send them all to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I like all the pick your sample choices, hard to decide what to get. I kinda like the favorites box but the products...meh.

Anyone know if I get two people to sign up does that mean I get my upgraded box with the $20 add on FREE??? Hmmmm???  Probs not, huh?


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 18, 2015)

I think I'll let Birchbox completely surprise me this month with samples. I really have not liked any of the Davines samples I've received in the past, got the Dr Brandt cleanser in August's box, don't necessarily want the eye shadow trio, and I have a brow pencil that I love and won't be changing anytime soon.

However...I'll probably get the add-on tote bag. I love the Rifle Paper one from earlier,really high quality, and this one looks like the same material/construction. I'm tempted by the acrylic holder and the gold bracelet, too.

Passing on the curated box this month. The Nicole box and the one before that were awesome, and I like the products in this one, but just not enough to buy it extra.

I wish Lorelei would post what her beauty routine actually is. Her skin is flawless is the videos.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I wish Lorelei would post what her beauty routine actually is. Her skin is flawless is the videos.


I thought the same thing watching the video. I would love to know what products she uses.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

I'm going to leave mine up to chance. The plus items I was more interested in though. I'll have to check those out when they are released.


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm pretty meh about sample choice. I kinda want the brow pencil, but I already have quite a few brow products (including my HG pencil) so I'm not sure I really want another. The pop eyeshadows are pretty but it seems like they have hardly no pigmentation, so I'm not sure I want those. I guess I'll probably get the Davines on one account since I've tried the pink one and liked it enough and the Dr. Brandt on the other since I never get his products. I wish I liked the curated box, but between the Hello perfume and the fact I already have the cleanser and cloth and I didn't like the blue eyeliner I got from that brand I don't think it would be worth it.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 18, 2015)

I think I will probably get the brow pencil even though it is tiny.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 18, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I wish Lorelei would post what her beauty routine actually is. Her skin is flawless is the videos.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w08ImF0aYRM&amp;index=77&amp;list=PLZa3NtscBpLzcoqktbSE8FTsIVjfrrB_B

I think this is the closest thing to Lorelei's skincare routine they've posted on the Birchbox Youtube.  I couldn't find one on her everyday makeup products, although those might be in the Favorites videos they have her post once in a while.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 19, 2015)

After a few months of picking a sample or getting the guest editors box, I'm just going to leave it up to the birchbox gods. I've already had 2 of the samples i the guest editors box and I'm not excited abut any of the sample choices. I really want to try the liz earle cleanse and polish but I'm not going to get the guest editor box for one sample. I wish that was one of the PYS this month. I would have been super excited then. I expected more from them on their 5th anniversary. Oh well, I've had some pretty great boxes lately. I'm due for a bad one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 20, 2015)

More info/speculation about the future of Birchbox after Hayley steps away as co-CEO.

http://www.bizjournals.com/newyork/news/2015/08/20/from-birchbox-to-zady-when-restless-cofounders.html

"Birchbox and the quiet exit: Just last week, we learned that Birchbox cofounder and former co-CEO Hayley Barna quietly shifted to an advisory role in recent months although she remains on the company’s board. Katia Beauchamp is now the sole CEO of the New York City-based beauty retailer, which has a subscription business and a flagship retail store. It’s unclear what Barna’s next move is, *but the brand is clearly shifting from being reliant on its subscription box business to moving further into brick and mortar retailer."*


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

interesting. i stopped by subscription after a couple of full year subscriptions.  Just not finding it interesting anymore.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 21, 2015)

For those who have not been picking a sample lately, have you still received one of the monthly samples or do you usually receive something altogether different?  I'm not feeling the samples this month so thought I might skip it.  But, if they usually send one of the highlighted items anyway, I'd at least like to get the one I dislike the least.  Definitely don't want a curated box with a fragrance sample!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> For those who have not been picking a sample lately, have you still received one of the monthly samples or do you usually receive something altogether different?  I'm not feeling the samples this month so thought I might skip it.  But, if they usually send one of the highlighted items anyway, I'd at least like to get the one I dislike the least.  Definitely don't want a curated box with a fragrance sample!


I think I've received one of the sample choices if I remember correctly. Overall the boxes seem to be better for me if I leave them up to chance vs if I pick make the pick myself.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

I completely spaced out and missed the upgrade email until now. The brush set and the charger are already sold out. I ended up reserving the makeup organizer because my desk is a mess with so much makeup on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> (subs are not included in my current no buy)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

What did everyone end up selecting? Anything catch your eye this month?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> For those who have not been picking a sample lately, have you still received one of the monthly samples or do you usually receive something altogether different? I'm not feeling the samples this month so thought I might skip it. But, if they usually send one of the highlighted items anyway, I'd at least like to get the one I dislike the least. Definitely don't want a curated box with a fragrance sample!


Yeah I'd like to hear more about people's experiences with this too! I remember shortly after they first started sample choice (before I realized I needed to review stuff to to become an ACE) I didn't pick because two of the sample choices were going and I didn't want either of the things left. Of course I got the choice that I wanted the least when I received my box. So ever since then, I've picked, even if I didn't love something, because I didn't want to risk getting the worst (for me) thing. But I gifted myself a sub a few months ago so for a couple months I had two boxes coming, and last month my second account never received a sample choice email. And when I got the box on that account it had none of the sample choices in it, which I didn't even realize was possible! It wasn't a great box, but bygones.

I'm back to one box this month (my ACE account) and I think I will probably leave it to chance, as I don't want the curated box and none of the sample choices wow me (two would be repeats anyway) so I'll be interested to see what happens. It's funny, I think I'm more interested in what I get versus others, and how they manage to not have repeats (most of the time), like the behind the scenes stuff, than I am in trying my samples most months now.


----------



## H_D (Aug 22, 2015)

@@Miccarty2 and @@cpl100

Here is my experience= I have been with BB for quite a few years now and any time I didn't pick a sample choice since they've been doing the sample choices, I almost always got a box with one of the PYS, and trust me, they were never the decent samples! It is one reason I finally quit my subs- my boxes were just getting worse and worse even though I had the Beta version that was more detailed and suppose to help improve your boxes.

I had pretty much said I didn't want any more than 5 throughout the year everything except makeup stuff and guess what?? Many of my boxes I wasn't getting _any m_akeup, definitely LESS makeup than I was getting than before I had the beta version. Prior to the beta version, I was getting shampoos and conditioners and hair styling products (I only air dry!!) in my boxes and I have a brand I am already loyal to so I was soooo tired of continually getting 3 out of 5 items in haircare. But, because I was promised the beta would make it better, I stuck with it for several months but it never got better, in fact, it was worse than ever, so I finally quit.

I would love to be able to go into a store and just pick 5 samples of things for $10 at their store than do a sub every month and be disappointed time and time again.


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 22, 2015)

@@cpl100 and @@Miccarty2 They're have been times when I haven't picked a sample choice simply because I forgot and I always got a sample choice (usually it was the item I would have picked anyway though, so that's a win). I feel like picking a sample won't even nessacarily mean that you won't get an item that you want least, because it seemed like this month a lot of boxes contained more then one sample choice, so if your feeling meh about all the sample choices then it might be better to just leave it up to chance because I know from looking at box pages that there are some boxes without sample choices.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 24, 2015)

Random, slightly off-topic question, but also related to September; Does Birchbox do anything for birthdays? It's my birthday month and I'm just kinda curious because I've been saving points for these items in my cart and I'm wondering if they give some amazing codes or anything to celebrate?


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 24, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> Random, slightly off-topic question, but also related to September; Does Birchbox do anything for birthdays? It's my birthday month and I'm just kinda curious because I've been saving points for these items in my cart and I'm wondering if they give some amazing codes or anything to celebrate?


There is a coupon code: "BIRTHDAY". Subscribers get $10 Off $50 while logged-in during their birthday month. This code is valid on full-size products and can only be used once per year.

Hope this helps.

Happy birthday in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 25, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> There is a coupon code: "BIRTHDAY". Subscribers get $10 Off $50 while logged-in during their birthday month. This code is valid on full-size products and can only be used once per year.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Happy birthday in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's cool! May be better to use a 20% code instead though. It all depends on how many items I get in my box to review in this box. And thank you!!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 26, 2015)

when does the PYS email go out this month for Aces?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2015)

@CoonhoundBetty  I believe today is the day for ACES


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 26, 2015)

Sample choice link is working! Now just wait for the emails!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2015)

I already picked my sample and got the confirmation email.  I never wait for the "official" email anymore!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 26, 2015)

Hmm I wait and have no problems getting any sample I've wanted.

I've only had problems when I didn't wait and used the link prior to emails being released.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Hmm I wait and have no problems getting any sample I've wanted.
> 
> *I've only had problems when I didn't wait and used the link prior to emails being released. *



I've never had that issue before.  My problem is that I will forget if I don't do it right away.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @CoonhoundBetty  I believe today is the day for ACES


You were right LOL I got the email just a little bit ago--reserved my ABH pencil!


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my email. Womp womp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Aug 26, 2015)

Just got the email and decided to leave it up to chance this month.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 26, 2015)

I was going to leave it to chance, but I ended up choosing the eyeshadow. Everyone seemed to like it last time, despite being doubtful about the brand, so why not? Plus, purple shadows make my eyes look amazing so I can never have enough purples.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 26, 2015)

For the first time since April I got my email!! I guess finally having ace stays helps!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 26, 2015)

Davines on two accounts (love that stuff), and ABH on the third. I know, I know I need to drop a box or two, lol!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 26, 2015)

I received my email today, but I am not an Ace and I didn't have anyone sign up. Not complaining, just thought it was weird. I went with the Dr. Jart.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 26, 2015)

I forgot to mention, I chose the davines duo


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 26, 2015)

Went with Davines. Dropped to just one account... well one birchbox, one ipsy, one 3B bag.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 26, 2015)

I picked Davines duo, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried Davines before, so I'm excited about these.
Do you think we will get to review both for 20 total points?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 26, 2015)

I picked the ABH pencil. I'm excited to try this one. I usually use the Dior pencil, but I've heard good things about this one.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 26, 2015)

I picked the Pop Beauty eyeshadow trio.  Not that excited about it though, but I will try it out.  So here's hoping there's great items in the rest of the box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 26, 2015)

I picked the POP and am actually excited for it. I was going to pick the POP peachy trio they did last year, didn't and have been sorry ever since. I have a POP trio in smokey colors Ipsy sent out a long time ago and I really like it. The shadow is pretty good and I love purple so I couldn't resist.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I picked Davines duo, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried Davines before, so I'm excited about these.
> 
> Do you think we will get to review both for 20 total points?


in the past, we were able to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's been a while since I have gotten a bag with more than 5 samples, so I hope I can do the review for both of them!


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 26, 2015)

I went for the Davines as well.  Tough call btwn that and the brow pencil, but I've never tried Davines and everyone says it is so good, I figured now is my best opportunity.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 27, 2015)

I went for the ABH pencil.  Its tiny, so that is a disappointment, but I will use it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 27, 2015)

Bah I resubbed and didn't get sample choice email yesterday (I'm an ace). I emailed them to see if they could put me down for my choice.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bah I resubbed and didn't get sample choice email yesterday (I'm an ace). I emailed them to see if they could put me down for my choice.


I had to do that as well - I got a response and the shampoo was reserved for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilnata (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my box to show up! Ughhh


----------



## carothcj (Sep 1, 2015)

I know it's only the first of the month but I'm pumped for spoilers!!


----------



## aaclever (Sep 1, 2015)

I know come on spoliers.. watched the Canadian spoiler last night and they all get full size makeup!! But did anyone get the gym bag heros box?? if so what did they think?? i think thats what i want for my points and 20% sept code to be!


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 1, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the cheat "header" is already up! so quick!

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/9


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks! I don't see anything yet. Do you?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 1, 2015)

aaclever said:


> I know come on spoliers.. watched the Canadian spoiler last night and they all get full size makeup!! But did anyone get the gym bag heros box?? if so what did they think?? i think thats what i want for my points and 20% sept code to be!


Do we all get %20 off code this month or is it only for Canadian subscribers?

I saw it in Canadian spoiler video yesterday, but do not recall seeing it anywhere around Birchbox.com


----------



## Saiza (Sep 1, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the cheat "header" is already up! so quick!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/9


I didn't see anything either, I'm dying to know what I get.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2015)

the 20% off is also in the USA video as well.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the 20% off is also in the USA video as well.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great! I can't wait to get this month's review-share points and use 20% off code towards two CEW boxes + MSP + Something else for $7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't see any products yet either in the cheat.. just "better together" and the description of how BB started 5 years ago. I'm hoping the products will show up in a couple of days!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm so antsy for spoilers this month! More so than usual.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 2, 2015)

Some of the box variation pages are beginning to populate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Only a few, but we can see some of the other possible September items we may receive. 

Box 1:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb1

Box 9:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb9

Box 12:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb12

Box 15:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb15

Box 20:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb20

Box 23:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb23

Those numbers are kinda random, no? I only checked through 25, so there may be more after that. 

I saw some of the PYS items in these - the brow pencil and face cleanser, but some of these variations might not be accurately updated. I noticed have September 2014 items in them, like that Davines Oi trio, which I remember was a sample choice last September.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 2, 2015)

And, because I am a terrible worker:

Box 32:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb32

Box: 36:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb36

Box 38:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb38

Box 43:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2015/september-2015-bb43


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 2, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Some of the box variation pages are beginning to populate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Only a few, but we can see some of the other possible September items we may receive.
> 
> Box 1:
> 
> ...


Box 32, 36, 38, 43, 58, and 62 are also working. There are 85 total box combinations. It seems like most of the Davines boxes are 7 items. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 2, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Some of the box variation pages are beginning to populate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Only a few, but we can see some of the other possible September items we may receive.
> 
> Box 1:
> 
> ...


Bet those are place holders for the new Davines and Pop Eyeshadow trio's


----------



## Saiza (Sep 2, 2015)

I just checked the secret link and my 2nd account is showing 7 items in my box. The eyeshadow I didn't want, rituals cleanser, Ner:d (?) mask, Malin + Goetz cleanser and facial moisturizer, and the Davines shampoo and conditioner. I really didn't want the eyeshadow or shampoo and conditioner but oh well at least I get 7 items to review. I was hoping for the lipstick.


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine is showing:

Whish body butter

100% Pure eye cream

Mally high shine liquid liipstick pen

By Rosie perfume

Davines love conditioner (my PYS)

Davines love shampoo

nothing terribly exciting.. I am looking forward to the eye cream and shampoo/c.. feel like the rest of the stuff is old/repeat. and I'm not a huge fan of perfume samples.

edited to add: I was really hoping for the lipstick and japonesque!


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 2, 2015)

Dear 7 item box, I love you, please stay with me  





My cheat shows:

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream
Acure Organics Facial Cleansing Gel Superfruit + CGF
JAPONESQUE® Velvet Touch Eye Shadow Duo
(MALIN+GOETZ) grapefruit face cleanser


(MALIN+GOETZ) vitamin e face moisturizer
Davines LOVE Smoothing Shampoo + Conditioner (PYS)
 
I have always wanted to try something from Japonesque, Malin+Goetz, and Davines and I am very interested in Acure and 100% Pure. 
All in all, if these don't change, I will be very happy with my September box.


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 2, 2015)

@@pearldrop your box looks great!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 2, 2015)

Pop eyeshadow

English Laundry Eau de Parfum Signature for Her (I'm so sick of perfumes)

(Malin+Goetz) grapefruit face cleanser
(Malin+Goetz) vitamin e face moisturizer
Davines love conditioner
Davines love shampoo
Juice Beauty Green apple peel (I've wanted to try this for awhile)
I'll try pretty much everything except for the perfume. I don't think birchbox cares that I have in my survey I don't want perfume I get one every month. But 7 items is awesome if it sticks.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 2, 2015)

My main account is updated but not showing my PYS (the brow pencil) so I think one of these items is a place holder.





Also, please let this eye cream not be the ketchup packets of the past. I dunno of any of you were around during that fiasco but many a birchbox subscribers were not happy with the packaging of this item.


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 2, 2015)

New here (but not to BB!!)!

I am getting the ABH pencil (sample choice)

Salt scrub bonbons

Model Co lipstick (!)

Malin + Goetz face wash and moisturizer

Rusk elixer mister (was actually just thinking about buying a shine spray...)

Pretty pleased!


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> Mine is showing:
> 
> Whish body butter
> 
> ...


I'm showing hte same items -- anyone know what size the perfume is? Is it just a little tiny sample?


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 2, 2015)

My main account is just showing the blank landing page. My randomly used 2nd account has a box loading; I don't get PYS emails for this account since I only use it occasionally. I re-subbed on 9/1 for that account (it is the more exciting me with 20 years more experience account).

2nd Account:

Rituals Foaming Shower Gel (will use)

ModelCo Lipstick (couldn't care less, will probably swap)

Wilma Schumann Eye Pads (will use)

The Organic Pharmacy Manuka Cream (will use, but expecting a teeny tiny sample)

Klorane Shampoo with Flax Fiber (will use)

Klorance Conditioning Balm with Flax Fiber (will use)

Thrilled that there is no perfume. Thrilled there is no POP eyeshadow. Happy to have a 6 item box b/c that will push my 2nd account into Aces.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine is showing: 

Pop Beauty Eyeshadow - My Pys (Not excited though, I chose it in hope of avoiding Dr Brandt cleanser)

Dr Brandt cleanser - UGH!!!! no!

Amika The Shield Style Extending Spray - I think this might be hair spray.  I guess that is okay.

Harvey Prince Eau so Divine perfume - I am beyond sick of Harvey Prince.  They all smell similar to me.

Benefit Gimme Brow Volumizing Fiber Gel - I love Benefit so this is exciting but their samples are usually tiny.

Overall, this is a little disappointing again.  I'm getting used to it with Birchbox.  They are on really thin ice with me.  We shall see!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 2, 2015)

I can only see on one account so far, but it's not a bad box - the davines from PYS, a couple malin + goetz, the juice green apple peel, a perfume, and the pop eyeshadow. Nothing overly exciting except for the davines - but it's a 7 item box, so I'm not too bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Sep 2, 2015)

Box 1:

Whish shave cream

100% pure eye cream

Mally liquid lipstick

By Rosie Jane James perfume

Davines shampoo and conditioner (PYS)

Box 2:

POP eyeshadow (PYS)

100% pure eye cream

Acure cleansing gel

Harvey Prince eau so divine

Amika blowout spray

Both are okay. I wouldn't be sad if they changed.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> @@pearldrop your box looks great!


Thank you @AshleyK  :hugs3:  

Hope your box changes into something wonderful on the 10th.


----------



## jenacate (Sep 2, 2015)

cari12 said:


> I can only see on one account so far, but it's not a bad box - the davines from PYS, a couple malin + goetz, the juice green apple peel, a perfume, and the pop eyeshadow. Nothing overly exciting except for the davines - but it's a 7 item box, so I'm not too bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Box twins I'll for sure use everything. I wanted the pop trio so I'm happy to see that with my davines pays. Everything else will get used and being a 7 item box will give me enough points to place another order soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 2, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Pop eyeshadow
> 
> English Laundry Eau de Parfum Signature for Her
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm trying not to look at mine. I like to stay spoiler free but love reading about all of yours.


----------



## Saiza (Sep 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm trying not to look at mine. I like to stay spoiler free but love reading about all of yours.


I wish I could, but I have no self control lol. I always have to look at spoilers.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 2, 2015)

I hope my Birchbox doesn't change too much...

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream Davines OI / All in One Milk	POP Beauty POP Portfolio Eyeshadow Palette	Anastasia Beverly Hills Perfect Brow Pencil (my sample choice)
Davines OI / Conditioner	Davines OI / Shampoo	Harvey Prince Hello
Not really feeling the POP or Harvey Prince but LOVE the Davines!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

I am showing the exact box.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I just checked the secret link and my 2nd account is showing 7 items in my box. The eyeshadow I didn't want, rituals cleanser, Ner:d (?) mask, Malin + Goetz cleanser and facial moisturizer, and the Davines shampoo and conditioner. I really didn't want the eyeshadow or shampoo and conditioner but oh well at least I get 7 items to review. I was hoping for the lipstick.


I am showing the exact box.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 2, 2015)

Happy with what mine is showing!

100% eye cream. I love natural skincare hope it's a tube.

Raw spirit wild fire perfume. Sounds awesome. I used to hate perfume now I like it. It's been a while so I'm excited to try it. Sounds like a nice transitioning from summer to fall scent too!

Brow pencil PYS yay

Concealer crayon. happy with this. It looks like a good size.

Protein hair mask. I absolutely love hair masks.


----------



## BreZblue (Sep 2, 2015)

My box currently includes:

Pure organic eye cream (sounds interesting)

ModelCo lipstick (YAY)

Dr. Brandt cleanser (my pys)

Harvey Prince Eau so Divine ( :angry: )

Amika Bombshell blow out spray

I am happy that my box is well rounded but I really don't want another Harvey Prince sample to add to my unused Harvey Prince perfume collection (hello x2, ageless, sincerely x2)


----------



## laura10801 (Sep 2, 2015)

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter - no complaint I'd like to try it.

Davines LOVE Smoothing Conditioner - my pys

By Rosie Jane James Roll-On Perfume - not ever glad to get fragrance

Mally Beauty High-Shine Liquid Lipstick Pens - glad to try

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream - very curious about this


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 2, 2015)

I spoke too soon. My main account box loaded with POP and a perfume. NOOOOOOOOO. 

It's a 7 item box, though, so that's nice. 

POP Shadow (swap, ew)

English Laundry perfume (swap, EW)

Malin + Goetz cleanser (ok, but got in Birchbox Man, nothing amazing)

Malin + Goetz lotion (meh, also got in Birchbox Man, below average)

Davines shampoo (PYS)

Davines conditioner (PYS, assuming foil)

Juice Beauty peel (interesting, but other Juice Beauty products broke me out, so I will likely swap)

Other than my PYS, this box is a total wash to me. To me, these are just meh brand quality and very average "Birchbox" in content.


----------



## jenacate (Sep 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I spoke too soon. My main account box loaded with POP and a perfume. NOOOOOOOOO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's a 7 item box, though, so that's nice.
> 
> ...


How are the sizes of the malin and goetz duo? Are they foils?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I spoke too soon. My main account box loaded with POP and a perfume. NOOOOOOOOO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's a 7 item box, though, so that's nice.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see your updated swap list when you receive your boxes. I'm interested in 3 out of 4 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope my list will have some interesting stuff for you, too.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 2, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> And, because I am a terrible worker:
> 
> Box 32:
> 
> ...


I wish I worked in your office. There is only one subscriber where I work. She always forgets to pick a sample, never remembers what came in her box and doesn't review anything for points. She never wants to talk about it either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I spoke too soon. My main account box loaded with POP and a perfume. NOOOOOOOOO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's a 7 item box, though, so that's nice.
> 
> ...


Got the same one! I am happy with it.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 2, 2015)

What I am getting:

Rene Furterer ABSOLUE KERATINE Sublime Renewal Leave-in Cream (never heard of this before, excited!)

Helmut Lang Cuiron Perfume (both a man and woman fragrance, based on description I don't think I will like it)

Model Co Ultra Long-Lasting Lipstick Trio (hoping to get the lightest one!)

bbrowbar Highlighter (eh)

Club Clio Waterproof Pen Liner Kill Black (I don't wear liquid liner, but the two reviews say that it is really good!)

dr. brandt pores no more cleanser (this was my PYS I got because of oily skin at the time, but now that is gone)

TOCCA Esfoliante da Corpo - Nourishing Body Scrub (I have not had a body scrub in ages, excited!)

My account is the beta so two of these are full size unless they have not updated things yet. It will probably be the liquid liner and the brow highlighter though judging by how the perfume is $150, the lipsticks are in a trio, the hair product is $40, and the cleanser was my PYS. I would love to get the body scrub though as a full size, but probably not sadly.


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 2, 2015)

jenacate said:


> How are the sizes of the malin and goetz duo? Are they foils?


If they are literally the same as the ones from Birchbox Man, they are nice travel size bottles (about 2.5" tall). I'd bet at least one is that size.


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 2, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I can't wait to see your updated swap list when you receive your boxes. I'm interested in 3 out of 4 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hope my list will have some interesting stuff for you, too.


@@pearldrop, feel free to PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Sep 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I wish I worked in your office. There is only one subscriber where I work. She always forgets to pick a sample, never remembers what came in her box and doesn't review anything for points. She never wants to talk about it either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is how my friends are.  They don't remember what they got.  They don't do reviews or even find out what they are getting ahead of time.  They like it but don't seem that jazzed about it.  That's what I like about you guys, you are like me, you like to talk about it and speculate and even sometimes complain.  But that's okay, we are all in this together.


----------



## pcakes (Sep 2, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My main account is updated but not showing my PYS (the brow pencil) so I think one of these items is a place holder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the ketchup packets of this eye cream ( I liked the eye cream too! ) this is listed as my sample so I hope they changed the packaging !

Didn't pys for either-

Box 1:

Pop eye shadow

Ritual foaming shower gel

Ner:d face mask

Davines love shampoo

Davines love conditioner

Malin+ goetz face cleanser

Malin + goetz moisturizer

Box 2:

100% pure coffee eye cream

Mally lipstick pen

Rusk hair mist

Dr brant pores no more cleanser(this can't be right... I already got this in both boxes last month)

Malin+ goetz moisturizer

Malin+ goetz face cleanser


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 2, 2015)

Let's see for me it's showing-

-100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream (I don't generally use eye cream but this intrigues me)

-Pop Eyeshadow Trio (My sample choice, I didn't like any of the choices so I just ended up going with this)

-amika Bombshell Blowout Spray (I love hair stuff as long is it doesn't smell overly strong like perfume)

-Benefit Gimme Brow Volumizing Fiber Gel (Even though I do my brows everyday this is probably the wrong color, my hair is naturally bright copper, this is the whole reason I didn't pick the Anastasia as my sample choice)

- Harvey Prince Hello (I literally just got this last box! I hate this stuff! Maybe my box will change or something?)

 I was really hoping for some of the stuff from the Get Ready with Me video.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 2, 2015)

Omgosh. I was just using the Dr. Jart Dermclear micro water from a previous birchbox. I was so frustrated at how slowly it was coming out. Seriously, Tabasco sauce slow. That I guess I squeezed too hard with 3 of my small fingers and it exploded. Still can't find the bottom. On another note my mirror is super clean and streak free from it. So at least I know it's better than windex.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 2, 2015)

tamberella said:


> That is how my friends are.  They don't remember what they got.  They don't do reviews or even find out what they are getting ahead of time.  They like it but don't seem that jazzed about it.  That's what I like about you guys, you are like me, you like to talk about it and speculate and even sometimes complain.  But that's okay, we are all in this together.


I don't get the not doing reviews part. I can understand not really getting all into the reviews, like making them accurate and helpful and shit, but it takes maybe 5 minutes tops (more for slow browsers, but precious seconds can be saved by ignoring punctuation) a month to write some generic half-assed 50 character review and get the points. That's what more than half of the reviews are anyway. We're not getting graded on them. There's a question in the review process that even asks if you've tried the sample or not, and you still get the points either way. 

For me, the points return on reviews is what edges Birchbox beyond the other subscription boxes. It's a minimum of $5 back! So, 50 points a month...after 12 months you'd have 600 points, or $60. More for the occasional 6 or 7 item box. Which essentially makes the subscription cost $60 a year. And that's JUST for review points, not for social media sharing or referrals or promotions or anything else. 

Not doing reviews is some plain damn foolywang.  :blink:


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 2, 2015)

My one box shows up as:

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream
POP Beauty POP Portfolio Eyeshadow Palette
trèStiQue Correct &amp; Cover Concealer Crayon
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Davines OI / Conditioner
Davines OI / Shampoo
Harvey Prince Sincerely
 
I really wish I am not actually receiving these...only 2 out of all these are fine to me...eye cream and concealer


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I wish I worked in your office. There is only one subscriber where I work. She always forgets to pick a sample, never remembers what came in her box and doesn't review anything for points. She never wants to talk about it either.


Unless your favorite thing is soul-crushing monotony, you don't want to work here, trust me. Aside from me and maybe 1 other person (and the 2 of us are part time), it's a squawking collective of gigantic dickbags whose self-importance, pettiness, and misery grows more impressive each day.   :wacko2:

All the Birchboxes in the world couldn't save them!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2015)

"Squawking collective of giant dickbags". You're m favorite person ever!

Also if anyone doesn't want their Davines or Nerd mask I've got just about everything you could imagine to trade. Ignore my outdated list, I have boxes and boxes of samples!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 3, 2015)

Haven't seen my exact box yet, but there's a lot of the Malin + Goetz combo!

POP shadow - PYS

Malin + Goetz Wash and Moisturizer

Tocco Scrub - First sneak peak they posted besides PYS video

Parlor Moisturizing and Repairing Shampoo and Conditioner

Rusk Hair CareElixer Mist

I can't complain about the hair care as I'm bleaching part of my hair as my work place just changed the hair color policies! I'm very picky about face washes/moisturizers though.


----------



## Saiza (Sep 3, 2015)

I just got a look at my primary account's box: 

100% Pure Eye Cream

Raw Spirit Fragrances Wild Fire Perfume (hate perfume samples, but it sounds interesting)

Anastasia brow pencil (pys) 

Trestique correct and cover crayon

Salon Gioje Keratin mask

Apparently the sub box gods will never allow me to get a lipgloss or lipstick; I would kill for some in my BB or Ipsy and _never_ get them or get a color I hate. I get lip liner, which I don't use. I remember the golden days of BB and I got a full size Model Co lipgloss, gorgeous color, in my box. I haven't had an awesome lip product since the beginning of last year when I got the Besame lipstick sampler, beautiful reds. This month I'm most interested in the perfume sample, it sounds very interesting.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 3, 2015)

I just shared my September box on Twitter and it gave me 10 points, review points are active earlier this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, my August tracking number turned into a non-clicky truck.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Pop eyeshadow
> 
> English Laundry Eau de Parfum Signature for Her (I'm so sick of perfumes)
> 
> ...



Box Twins!!  I can't use the perfume (allergic to rose) and I will swap away the POP trio for something else..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I just shared my September box on Twitter and it gave me 10 points, review points are active earlier this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, my August tracking number turned into a non-clicky truck.


thanks for the info that the shared links are live!

My clicky truck now states that 

September Box Shipping Information

Box tracking information currently unavailable.

yeah!  this is the earliest that I have seen this message and that I can see my box too....


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 3, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> I'm showing hte same items -- anyone know what size the perfume is? Is it just a little tiny sample?


I don't know what size the sample will be... usually they are the small standard sample sizes


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Unless your favorite thing is soul-crushing monotony, you don't want to work here, trust me. Aside from me and maybe 1 other person (and the 2 of us are part time), it's a squawking collective of gigantic dickbags whose self-importance, pettiness, and misery grows more impressive each day.   :wacko2:
> 
> All the Birchboxes in the world couldn't save them!


Here it's a bunch of passive aggressive chickens who cluck on and on about fad diets and celebrity gossip. I am expected to listen each day to twenty minute updates on their kids, their pets and their vacations. Then  it's time to get to work. I am not even allowed one sentence to say I did laundry or watched TV. Nope. Heaven help me if I didn't waste my weekend either- if I mention that I finished weaving a rug for my bathroom then I am a freaky over-achiever. Maybe we could get jobs working at Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I don't get the not doing reviews part. I can understand not really getting all into the reviews, like making them accurate and helpful and shit, but it takes maybe 5 minutes tops (more for slow browsers, but precious seconds can be saved by ignoring punctuation) a month to write some generic half-assed 50 character review and get the points. That's what more than half of the reviews are anyway. We're not getting graded on them. There's a question in the review process that even asks if you've tried the sample or not, and you still get the points either way.
> 
> For me, the points return on reviews is what edges Birchbox beyond the other subscription boxes. It's a minimum of $5 back! So, 50 points a month...after 12 months you'd have 600 points, or $60. More for the occasional 6 or 7 item box. Which essentially makes the subscription cost $60 a year. And that's JUST for review points, not for social media sharing or referrals or promotions or anything else.
> 
> Not doing reviews is some plain damn foolywang.  :blink:


When I first signed up for Bichbox I didn't do reviews for points. I was plain ignorant on how the point system worked. I was on Makeuptalk TOO, but still I was sitting there like..."derrrrrr what point system? What reviews....what, what what.....???"

I weep everyday for the months (YASSS MONTHS) of lost points due to my ignorance.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Unless your favorite thing is soul-crushing monotony, you don't want to work here, trust me. Aside from me and maybe 1 other person (and the 2 of us are part time), it's a squawking collective of gigantic dickbags whose self-importance, pettiness, and misery grows more impressive each day.   :wacko2:
> 
> All the Birchboxes in the world couldn't save them!


Unfortunately I think every office has folks like this, meh.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Sep 3, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> Mine is showing:
> 
> Whish body butter
> 
> ...


I have the same box showing. I'm super bummed to get perfume again. This is my 5th sample this year, but I guess that means there's only one more they can send me (theoretically). Excited for the Davines, hoping the lipstick isn't too sheer, and anticipating a super tiny eye cream but I've been wanting to try a caffeinated one!


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I don't get the not doing reviews part. I can understand not really getting all into the reviews, like making them accurate and helpful and shit, but it takes maybe 5 minutes tops (more for slow browsers, but precious seconds can be saved by ignoring punctuation) a month to write some generic half-assed 50 character review and get the points. That's what more than half of the reviews are anyway. We're not getting graded on them. There's a question in the review process that even asks if you've tried the sample or not, and you still get the points either way.
> 
> For me, the points return on reviews is what edges Birchbox beyond the other subscription boxes. It's a minimum of $5 back! So, 50 points a month...after 12 months you'd have 600 points, or $60. More for the occasional 6 or 7 item box. Which essentially makes the subscription cost $60 a year. And that's JUST for review points, not for social media sharing or referrals or promotions or anything else.
> 
> Not doing reviews is some plain damn foolywang.  :blink:


I don't usually even write anything! I just respond (check) to the questions and usually keep it all neutral if I haven't tried it yet (unless I am already familiar with it) :blush:


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Here it's a bunch of passive aggressive chickens who cluck on and on about fad diets and celebrity gossip. I am expected to listen each day to twenty minute updates on their kids, their pets and their vacations. Then  it's time to get to work. I am not even allowed one sentence to say I did laundry or watched TV. Nope. Heaven help me if I didn't waste my weekend either- if I mention that I finished weaving a rug for my bathroom then I am a freaky over-achiever. Maybe we could get jobs working at Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you see the amazing stash Birchbox intern made over the summer? Even an internship over there would be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 3, 2015)

Birchbox shouldn't send us the same product a second time right? If it's showing in my box now is it possible for it to change? I just joined Birchbox so I'm not sure.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 3, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Birchbox shouldn't send us the same product a second time right? If it's showing in my box now is it possible for it to change? I just joined Birchbox so I'm not sure.


Chiyo-chan- if it is something like Whish shave cream they can send you different scents i.e. one month blueberry, one month grapefruit. If it is the exact same product with no type of variation, i.e. Real Chemistry 3 minute peel, you shouldn't get it twice. More than likely the dupe is a placeholder and your box will change. If you do get the exact same item twice you can write to them and they will probably give you extra points. The cheat isn't always accurate.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 3, 2015)

Alrighty I'll wait and see if it changes. It's the same Harvey Prince Hello Perfume I got last month. I reviewed it and said I hated it with a passion! So when I saw it again I had a severe case of frowny face. From what I've seen it seems like Birchbox is determined to push this brand on us.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did you see the amazing stash Birchbox intern made over the summer? Even an internship over there would be fine


YES. I will be an over 30 intern for Birchbox. For the sample stash alone, I will gladly do the bottom rung tasks, such as 


get coffee
drop off/pick up drycleaning
make clip art-heavy signs in comic sans reminding people not to microwave fish in the breakroom
ready the nitrous oxide inhalers that Lorelei or Rachael or whoever is doing the sample choice videos presumably must use in order to muster such a disproportionate level of enthusiasm for tiny Lord and Berry eyeliners and other dubious sample items
Time to get started on my cover letter...


----------



## CaWo (Sep 3, 2015)

This was what my account shows. Pretty happy with 7 samples!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Sep 3, 2015)

i dont know if im happy or not! glad to see new products ive never tried though! anyone know about any of these? lol


----------



## cherienova (Sep 3, 2015)

I used to have an account on here a while ago, but got locked out  Oh well, I have a new one. Glad to be back  Here is my box this month, its just alright. Better than last month. I am excited to try the eye pads.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone have a live.com email and having a hard time logging in?  I can log in with my comcast and gmail addresses but the live one just makes the BB website go bonkers.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Anyone have a live.com email and having a hard time logging in?  I can log in with my comcast and gmail addresses but the live one just makes the BB website go bonkers.


My two accounts have both gmail addresses. A few weeks ago I was having difficulty with one (going bonkers) but the other worked just fine. So, I contacted the CS via chat and she changed my password so I was able to log in again. My password was correct, there was no incorrect error given. The page was trying to log in for a long while then timing out.

I think you may have a similar problem and it is not domain related.


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Box Twins!!  I can't use the perfume (allergic to rose) and I will swap away the POP trio for something else..


Me too!  Same box!  But let me ask all of you this- I received the Malin and Goetz moisturizer in 2013 (yes, I checked) and I already reviewed that product.  Any thoughts here?  If I email them (you know, when I get the box) will they give me points?  Not sure how this woud work.


----------



## carothcj (Sep 4, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> Me too! Same box! But let me ask all of you this- I received the Malin and Goetz moisturizer in 2013 (yes, I checked) and I already reviewed that product. Any thoughts here? If I email them (you know, when I get the box) will they give me points? Not sure how this woud work.


Yeah, they'll probably apologize and give you points. But wait to email them until 9/10! No box is safe until the tenth haha!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> Me too!  Same box!  But let me ask all of you this- I received the Malin and Goetz moisturizer in 2013 (yes, I checked) and I already reviewed that product.  Any thoughts here?  If I email them (you know, when I get the box) will they give me points?  Not sure how this woud work.


They should give you sorry points too.  I would just email them and let them know that you had already received this exact item (tell them the month &amp; year) in a previous box and that you had already reviewed the product.   Ask them if they can give you the 10 points and maybe sne you another product.  They aren't supposed to send out dups if it isn't a "curated" box.


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> They should give you sorry points too.  I would just email them and let them know that you had already received this exact item (tell them the month &amp; year) in a previous box and that you had already reviewed the product.   Ask them if they can give you the 10 points and maybe sne you another product.  They aren't supposed to send out dups if it isn't a "curated" box.


thanks!  I will try just that when I can officially look at my box!


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 4, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> My one box shows up as:
> 
> 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream
> POP Beauty POP Portfolio Eyeshadow Palette
> ...


I am actually getting these in one box....but the cuatomer fav featured box products have changed...

that shows up 4 products now instead of 5 that were originally shown in the video....it now shows

PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing &amp; Repairing Shampoo
Harvey Prince Hello
Benefit Gimme Brow Volumizing Fiber Gel
Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner Travel Kit


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 4, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> Me too! Same box! But let me ask all of you this- I received the Malin and Goetz moisturizer in 2013 (yes, I checked) and I already reviewed that product. Any thoughts here? If I email them (you know, when I get the box) will they give me points? Not sure how this woud work.


I received that same product in 2013 as well as the Davines Love shampoo and conditioner a month or 2 before. I have all 3 showing in my box. And I did not choose the shampoo as my sample choice. Birchbox has been a MESS for me the last 2 months.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 5, 2015)

Woohoo! 7 items this month will bring my points up to 200, sweetness! Not excited for the fragrance (HP has always been way too fragrant for me), but I love getting shampoo/conditioner samples. The eyeshadow palette looks fun, so long as I'm not getting hot pink or some thing crazy like that. Can you see a pale white girl with hot pink eye shadow? Um, no. My PYS this month is ABH, which I already love her products. Caffeinated eye cream? Interesting. I can't stop babbling right now, you'd think I had caffeine this morning! Interested in the milk hair stuff--or, not so much interested as curious. The box itself is beautiful--I'll be displaying that one!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I wish I worked in your office. There is only one subscriber where I work. She always forgets to pick a sample, never remembers what came in her box and doesn't review anything for points. She never wants to talk about it either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have to remind my mom to review her box for points--I'm like, mo-THER, it's free money, why you no use it!?


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 5, 2015)

I just logged on to my mom's account, and it says she's getting ANOTHER Dr. jart pores no more this month (she got one in August too)--is this just a placeholder or did Birchbox screw up?


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> When I first signed up for Bichbox I didn't do reviews for points. I was plain ignorant on how the point system worked. I was on Makeuptalk TOO, but still I was sitting there like..."derrrrrr what point system? What reviews....what, what what.....???"
> 
> I weep everyday for the months (YASSS MONTHS) of lost points due to my ignorance.


I signed up in the summer of 2012. And because I am so honest (i.e. idiot) I only reviewed the things I actually tried for the first 7 months. Eventually I went back and counted that I had missed out on 90 points. Which I still miss and want to get back. Sigh. It's like I can't let it go. :w00t:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 5, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> I just logged on to my mom's account, and it says she's getting ANOTHER Dr. jart pores no more this month (she got one in August too)--is this just a placeholder or did Birchbox screw up?


They send out different products in the Pores No More line.  I've gotten the mask and the cleanser.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Also, please let this eye cream not be the ketchup packets of the past. I dunno of any of you were around during that fiasco but many a birchbox subscribers were not happy with the packaging of this item.


I just saw the eye cream sample on Instagram and it is in a nice-sized tube with pointy tip (which imo is the best for eye creams). I couldn't see the size in ml, but it seemed bigger than 2 ml Supergoop eye cream tubes.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 5, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Protein hair mask. I absolutely love hair masks.


 I just saw the photo of this sample on Instagram, it is in a 1 oz jar and looks really nice for travel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 6, 2015)

The more I look at my September box the more I like it. I'm looking forward to this more than I have in a long time. Purple POP Trio (my PYS), Furterer Leave in Conditioner, trestique concealer crayon, Montale Paris perfume, Tocca Body Scrub. If they are all good sizes I'll be thrilled.


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just checked my box. It has the eye shadows, caffinated eye cream, a aminka spray, hp perfume and gimme brow by benefit. Not to bad, but curious about size of gimme brow.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 7, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> They send out different products in the Pores No More line.  I've gotten the mask and the cleanser.


Both August and Sept show the cleanser :womp womp: I'll probably have to do the customer service chat for her LOL


----------



## Mystica (Sep 7, 2015)

Just received an email from Birchbox that I can peak early at my box. And I go to peak and* my sample choice isn't there *(Anastasia Brow pencil).  

I'm showing the 100% Pure Coffee Bean eye cream

Rene Furterer Absolue Keratine Sublime Renewal....(Good grief, that's a mouthful) 

Helmet Lang fragrance

ModelCo lipstick

Tocca body scrub

I guess I'll wait until the 10th to email them about it? Just odd they'd email me as if my box is updated and ready to take a peak, and ready early no less, when it's not ready since my sample choice isn't there.

I did get a confirmation for my sample choice.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 7, 2015)

On a somewhat related topic, if you got a flyer from Ulta check the middle section. There was a coupon for a free sample of Benefit They're Real mascara. I read the flyer a gazillion times and didn't notice the coupon until today. It's not like I need mascara samples, but this is one of those brands BB never sends me.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am so disappointed.  Both my accounts have the Pop shadow which I did not choose and do not want.  I hate that they put a PYC in a box when it's not chosen.  There's a reason it's not chosen!

Also, both got perfume which I also don't want.

Both got shampoo and conditioner.  I did pick that on one account, but don't need it on both accounts.  Again, why put in something when something else (brow pencil) was chosen?

Glad I let my third sub lapse and I think I'll let the second one lapse as well until something fantastic comes along.....


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 7, 2015)

My 3 duplicate boxes have shipped (that's early and unusual that they ship at the exact same time - maybe because they have the same contents?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Boxes are already live and you can review for points as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 8, 2015)

Is the 20% off code we are getting in our boxes no minimum?

I need a no minimum code to purchase that remaining CEW box before it gets sold out, too.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2015)

does anyone know how big those mailin goetz samples will be?  BB has been really good about not sending foils like they use to, but I do know these were foils back in 2013 (based on reviews)

I hope it is a decent size tube.  My box shipped!  I cannot wait to get it, as I am excited about most of my items (eyeshadow &amp; perfume - blech)


----------



## emwdz (Sep 8, 2015)

Mine's shipped. I'm showing 3 of the Davines hair products when my responses for hair on my quiz are that it's normal, too short for a ponytail, and that I air dry it. For someone who clearly doesn't use hair products that much or need anything special, I'm not excited about that. 

All in all I'm getting:

Anastasia brow pencil (pys)

Davines Ol Conditioner

Davines Ol Shampoo

Davines All in One Milk

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream

Pop Eyeshadow

Prince Harvey perfume in Hello 

Eeep, I'm being so grumpy about this box but don't like Pop shadow and the perfume description sounds really out of season. The only thing I think I'll like is the eye cream. But I am hopeful that the products will at least be a decent size or that I like everything more once I try it or have it in my hands. And at least there's 7.

Jealous of you Tocca scrub people!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 8, 2015)

All of mine have shipped. I picked the Davines on 2 of my accounts, I knew I was risking dupe boxes but the profiles are really different so I thought there was a better chance I wouldn't get the same on both. Nope, totally getting the same box. Good news is that they're 7 item boxes and most of the samples are things I wouldn't mind having dupes of.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> does anyone know how big those mailin goetz samples will be?  BB has been really good about not sending foils like they use to, but I do know these were foils back in 2013 (based on reviews)
> 
> I hope it is a decent size tube.  My box shipped!  I cannot wait to get it, as I am excited about most of my items (eyeshadow &amp; perfume - blech)


It looks like this item is going out in the Men's October boxes. It looks like tubes and they're .5 oz, I think?

Here's a pic:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh good grief e'vrybody wants to be Birchbox!

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2015/09/08/hillary_clinton_makes_another_bid_for_female_voters_with_a_birchbox_style.html

*this wasn't posted to start a political discussion* just give you ladies a laugh!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 8, 2015)

I got my Birchbox today.  It's really early and I can't wait to use my 20% off code! Plus, 7 item box - I'm happy.

My box contained:

100% Pure caffeine eye cream - I'm excited to try this as soon as I use up my current eye cream, plus I think the sample is a nice size.

Davines Ol All in one milk - This too is a nice size sample, but not for me. Foils of the shampoo and conditioner were included though as a bonus.

Harvey Prince Sincerely - I'm too picky about perfumes and this one is too flowery for my taste.

Pop Beauty eyeshadow (my PYS) - Nice colors and when I swatched them they seemed really pigmented.  

TrestiQue concealer crayon in Bisque - I'm not sure if everyone who receives this is getting the same shade, but it seemed a little dark for my skin at first.  I'm going to try to make it work, maybe on redness and spots since I like a light shade under my eyes.

Also, the 20% off code is on orders over $35 and expires on September 30th.  Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Sep 8, 2015)

One of my accounts is showing my September box not using the cheats. It show sunder  both this month's box and all boxes. I guess we shall see!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> It looks like this item is going out in the Men's October boxes. It looks like tubes and they're .5 oz, I think?
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


oh nice! thank you!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh good grief e'vrybody wants to be Birchbox!
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2015/09/08/hillary_clinton_makes_another_bid_for_female_voters_with_a_birchbox_style.html
> 
> *this wasn't posted to start a political discussion* just give you ladies a laugh!


I am actually interested in this!  lol.  I bet she uses some great products too.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 9, 2015)

emwdz said:


> Mine's shipped. I'm showing 3 of the Davines hair products when my responses for hair on my quiz are that it's normal, too short for a ponytail, and that I air dry it. For someone who clearly doesn't use hair products that much or need anything special, I'm not excited about that.
> 
> All in all I'm getting:
> 
> ...


box twins! :highfive:


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 9, 2015)

My shipping info is still unavailable for this month normally I've already got some kind of confirmation. Any relation between the shipping and Birchbox Plus? This was my first time getting Plus items (the brush set + bag and the acrylic organizer) and I'm wondering if you opt for Plus does it typically take longer to ship? Thanks!


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 9, 2015)

I haven't received shipping info either, which is weird because usually I have it by now too. I didn't add any BB plus items though...


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 9, 2015)

I haven't received shipment info yet either and I ordered plus items. I usually get BB later though.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 9, 2015)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow, yay! I got the "Your September Box Has Shipped!" email 2 days ago and there was no tracking info until today.
So, your boxes might be coming closer to you without letting you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the response everyone!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> does anyone know how big those mailin goetz samples will be?  BB has been really good about not sending foils like they use to, but I do know these were foils back in 2013 (based on reviews)
> 
> I hope it is a decent size tube.  My box shipped!  I cannot wait to get it, as I am excited about most of my items (eyeshadow &amp; perfume - blech)


I was looking at Instagram and it seems the face wash is the .5oz and the moisturizer is a foil packet.


----------



## aniadania (Sep 9, 2015)

I got my box today. Anastasia brow pencil is TINY!


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 9, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I got my box today. Anastasia brow pencil is TINY!


That was one of the reasons I decided to just go with one box this month. If I sent Birchbox a photo of a Barbie doll sitting at her vanity table, inside her dreamhouse, with a tiny Lorde and Berry eyeliner, microscopic tube of Jane Iredale lipstain and an itty bitty The Balm bronzer, perhaps they might take the hint about small unusable samples.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> That was one of the reasons I decided to just go with one box this month. If I sent Birchbox a photo of a Barbie doll sitting at her vanity table, inside her dreamhouse, with a tiny Lorde and Berry eyeliner, microscopic tube of Jane Iredale lipstain and an itty bitty The Balm bronzer, perhaps they might take the hint about small unusable samples.


Don't forget the teeny tiny samples from super goop too.. the one last month for a hand cream didn't even protect one hand!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 10, 2015)

I got my box early this month! I will use everything. The 100% eye cream is in a nice size tube! Hair mask is 1 oz and sealed so I haven't smelled it yet. Brow pencil is tiny but that's ok. It's nice to try it. I like the wild fire perfume. Concealer crayon will get used. Color looks ok for me but I haven't tried it yet because I have some others I want to finish first. I feel like this was a balanced box and it was all pretty exciting. They are products I will use and they will last me a while.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Sep 10, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I got my box early this month! I will use everything. The 100% eye cream is in a nice size tube! Hair mask is 1 oz and sealed so I haven't smelled it yet. Brow pencil is tiny but that's ok. It's nice to try it. I like the wild fire perfume. Concealer crayon will get used. Color looks ok for me but I haven't tried it yet because I have some others I want to finish first. I feel like this was a balanced box and it was all pretty exciting. They are products I will use and they will last me a while.


i really love that eye cream! i bought it full size a couple months back and it smells amazing! lol hope you like it


----------



## aniadania (Sep 10, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> That was one of the reasons I decided to just go with one box this month. If I sent Birchbox a photo of a Barbie doll sitting at her vanity table, inside her dreamhouse, with a tiny Lorde and Berry eyeliner, microscopic tube of Jane Iredale lipstain and an itty bitty The Balm bronzer, perhaps they might take the hint about small unusable samples.


I was a bit shocked when I saw this brow pencil. In my old days I used to throw my pencils away when they become that small! :-/


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I was looking at Instagram and it seems the face wash is the .5oz and the moisturizer is a foil packet.


a foil?  oh well, I get 10 points for a foil, so yeah.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Sep 10, 2015)

my box was shipped on the 4th but hasnt left their facility, expected delivery is the 12th. yea thats not happening lol


----------



## Saiza (Sep 10, 2015)

I got both my Birchboxes today! My primary account has the Anastasia brown pencil and it is super tiny. The 100% pure eye cream though is a .3 oz tube, it's good size and the Keratin Protein Mask is pretty big too. The Raw Spirit Wild Fire perfume is the most interesting thing I've gotten in a long time lol I kind of like it. It's woodsy yet sweet. 

 My 2nd account had the awesome 7 product box Davines shampoo and conditioner, Malin + Goetz cleanser and moisturizer (but the moisturizer is a foil packet), Rituals Happy Buddha shower gel, Pop eye shadow trio and Nerd mask. I'll probably only swap the Pop eyeshadow out of it, super happy with this box since it has 7 samples to review.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 10, 2015)

My box arrived this morning, all are good sized (except for foils):




Malin+Goetz cleanser = 15 ml tube (value = $2),

Malin+Goetz face moisturizer = 3 ml foil (value = $1.15),

Davines Love shampoo = 75 ml bottle (value = $7.4),

Davines Love conditioner = 12 ml foil (value = $1.4),

Acure cleansing gel = 30 ml tube (value = $2.5),

100% Pure eye cream = 8 ml tube (value = $7.5),

Japonesque eye shadow duo = 1.6 g (value = $12).

I seem to have the best Birchboxes during September, last year was a great 7 item box too


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 10, 2015)

I never seem to find anybody that's a box twin with me, but I'm finding people on instagram with select items that are similar and this may be my best box yet, and I'm so excited because it shipped and should be here by my birthday!


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 10, 2015)

My "your box" page still hasn't switched over from August.. is that weird? I feel like it's weird.. This hasn't ever happened to me before.. I do have shipping info.


----------



## carothcj (Sep 10, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> My "your box" page still hasn't switched over from August.. is that weird? I feel like it's weird.. This hasn't ever happened to me before.. I do have shipping info.


Yep me too. I was actually about to post about this. Hope it changes soon!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 11, 2015)

They ended up giving me 50 extra points for sending me the same sample twice. Sending me the same thing twice would make sense if I said I loved it but when you say you hate it and they send it to you twice it makes you wonder what good it does to review your products.


----------



## EricaD (Sep 11, 2015)

I just can't win. I usually don't pick a sample, but I've been ending up with crappy boxes that way, and I always get the sample choice I'd least like. So this month, I pick the Davines because out of all the choices it's the only one I wanted at all. Of course as boxes start to populate I see that the two samples I really would have liked - the Modelco lipstick ( seriously, I've been a subscriber for over 4 years and have somehow NEVER gotten Kitty. It's like they know how bad I want it and are taunting me with it) and Gimme Brow -are in few boxes with the Davines. Figures. Anyway, here's what I got:

-Malin + Goetz grapefruit face Cleanser

*Bonus packet of M+G face moisturizer

-Acure Organics facial cleansing gel

(Seriously? Two f-ing face cleanser gels? Wtf.)

-100% Pure coffee bean eye cream

- Davines Love shampoo

*Bonus conditioner

-Japonesque eyeshadow duo shade 09

(Great size, gorgeous packaging, terrible colors for me. Sigh)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2015)

@@EricaD meet me on the BB swap list if you want to trade for that Japonesque eyeshadow - those colors would be great for me!!


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 11, 2015)

My 2nd account box arrived. Still waiting on the main account. 

I'm really pleased with this box in person. The shower foam is a great size. I'll definitely use the shampoo and conditioner. I love eye gels. I'm on the fence about the Manuka cream as I have my established favorites already. I think I'll probably swap it. The Model Co lipstick is great in theory; I just don't do lipstick. I received the color Smitten. That's getting swapped.

FYI for swappers, the lipstick is completely sealed with that shrink wrap type plastic seal that has a perforation you can peel off.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2015)

Meh I'm a bit annoyed that they gave me a measly 50 points for not meeting my sample choice for my main account. I picked the brow pencil, and got a confirmation email, but my box page doesn't reflect it. I emailed Birchbox but they said they were out of the pencils and gave me 50 points. I suppose it's better than nothing. And you ladies have said the pencil is itty bitty.

My upgraded box hasn't officially kicked over to September yet but here's what the cheat shows:







Hah I purposely picked the shampoo so I could get an 8 item box, whoop with a FB or twitter share that's 90 points right there!

I *think* the upgrade items are the bbrowbar Highlighter and Club Clio Waterproof Pen Liner Kill Black. 

Even thought it's black eyeliner, sigh, again, I'm very curious how a waterproof pen liner will stand up to a crossfit class, most nights my eye make is under my eyes and I look like a beat-up drowned raccoon when go to the grocery store after class.

Super glad to hear the 100% pure eye cream isn't a foil packet!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2015)

EricaD said:


> I just can't win. I usually don't pick a sample, but I've been ending up with crappy boxes that way, and I always get the sample choice I'd least like. So this month, I pick the Davines because out of all the choices it's the only one I wanted at all. Of course as boxes start to populate I see that the two samples I really would have liked - the Modelco lipstick ( seriously, I've been a subscriber for over 4 years and have somehow NEVER gotten Kitty. It's like they know how bad I want it and are taunting me with it) and Gimme Brow -are in few boxes with the Davines. Figures. Anyway, here's what I got:
> 
> -Malin + Goetz grapefruit face Cleanser
> 
> ...


What colors are the eyeshadow duo?

I think your box looks like a great box, the Acure items are really nice, I've never had one that I didn't really like.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 11, 2015)

Im getting:

Davines Sea Salt Spray (meh)

Japonesque Velvet Touch Eye Shadow Duo (ugh)

Anastasia Brow Pencil (PYS)

Acure facil cleanser ( yay I love Acure!)

L'Artisan perfume sample (why birchbox why??)

Not a good month for me. I will only keep the Anastasia and the Acure. Plus, apparently the Anastasia is super tiny so Birchbox is killing me this month.


----------



## artemiss (Sep 11, 2015)

This may be this first box I've gotten where I love EVERYTHING in it:
 

The Pop shadow trio is a good size with colors I will wear (Sugar plum with grey, plum and olive green)

The Tocca is a decent size and smells really nice

I was super surprised how much I liked the Trestique concealer: it is a good match for my skin tone and goes on smooth

The Rene Furterer Absolue Keratine will get used

And OMG, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Montale Paris Intense Cafe perfume: it is EXACTLY everything I like in a fragrance..I only wish I could get something smaller than a $120 bottle of it. :/


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 11, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> My 2nd account box arrived. Still waiting on the main account.
> 
> I'm really pleased with this box in person. The shower foam is a great size. I'll definitely use the shampoo and conditioner. I love eye gels. I'm on the fence about the Manuka cream as I have my established favorites already. I think I'll probably swap it. The Model Co lipstick is great in theory; I just don't do lipstick. I received the color Smitten. That's getting swapped.
> 
> FYI for swappers, the lipstick is completely sealed with that shrink wrap type plastic seal that has a perforation you can peel off.


Oh, you got Happy Buddha, how nice. Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 11, 2015)

artemiss said:


> This may be this first box I've gotten where I love EVERYTHING in it:
> 
> The Pop shadow trio is a good size with colors I will wear (Sugar plum with grey, plum and olive green)
> 
> ...


Box Twins. I'm very happy with it too!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2015)

I got my box today. It's exactly the same as the cheat showed. Although it has 3(!) repeat items, I really like it, so I don't think it's even worth an email to point out that I got 3(!) repeat items.

I just really hope the repeating thing isn't a trend.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2015)

I got my box and I am missing the conditioner bonus... lol

I guess I will be emailing BB!


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> That was one of the reasons I decided to just go with one box this month. If I sent Birchbox a photo of a Barbie doll sitting at her vanity table, inside her dreamhouse, with a tiny Lorde and Berry eyeliner, microscopic tube of Jane Iredale lipstain and an itty bitty The Balm bronzer, perhaps they might take the hint about small unusable samples.


I say Go For It!


----------



## jenacate (Sep 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got my box and I am missing the conditioner bonus... lol
> 
> I guess I will be emailing BB!


I got mine today too and was also missing the conditioner! The whole reason I picked the davines was to get both! I emailed but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## EricaD (Sep 12, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> What colors are the eyeshadow duo?
> 
> I think your box looks like a great box, the Acure items are really nice, I've never had one that I didn't really like.


It's not necessarily a bad box, its more that there's a lack of variety with the 2 face washes and I'm disappointed that the eyeshadow, which is something I love getting, is a bad color for me. On the bright side, it's an 80 point box once I share on Facebook.

Here's a picture of the eyeshadow.


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 12, 2015)

Got my main account box. I can't get the picture to work. I'm swapping most of the box. 

Keeping:


Davines Shampoo (PYS)
Davines bonus Conditioner foil
Malin + Goetz cleanser
Swapping


Pop eyeshadow in Sugar Plum (just not my style...there was a reason this was not my PYS)
Malin + Goetz moisturizer foil (we have the normal sized sample, and haven't even used half of it)
English Laundry perfume (ew, perfume)
Juice Beauty Apple Peel (I'd like to try, but the products I got from this brand in my Birchbox back in 2012 broke me out...not willing to risk it)
I just about broke even on the cost of the box. Hopefully, I can swap for some things. My 2nd account box was worth a lot more to me as far as usefulness goes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Got my main account box. I can't get the picture to work. I'm swapping most of the box.
> 
> Keeping:
> 
> ...


we are twins except BB forgot to give me my conditioner foil!


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> we are twins except BB forgot to give me my conditioner foil!


&lt;3 Polaroid nostalgia


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 12, 2015)

The Davines all-in-one milk spray is incredible. My daughter has very tangle prone hair, and trying to brush it is always a fight, with LOTS of tears (and yes, we use a tangle brush). I sprayed it on her hair, and seriously, I WILL be buying more of this--tangles were immediately tamed, and it was so easy to slide a brush through her hair! I used it on myself, and my normally frizz-poof hair is very sleek. I didn't even have to put serum in it! I told my hairdresser about it, and he said as long as I clarify every so often to get rid of the build up, keep using it! YAY!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 12, 2015)

Two boxes I got today. This is my main account and it was supposed to have the brow pencil  but the concealer pencil is pretty nice.




also picked up an extra box this month




It's ok, even with the overlap in products.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Two boxes I got today. This is my main account and it was supposed to have the brow pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the concealer pencil is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE your first box!  I never get the davines sea salt spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And the happy buddha!


----------



## lippey (Sep 13, 2015)

I also got the Japonesque Velvet Duo in 9.  They aren't good colors for me separately, but when I layered the green on top of the taupe, it was much better.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Sep 13, 2015)

I ended up getting the POP eyeshadow trio in both my boxes even though I picked different samples for both. &lt;_&lt;  On the plus side, it is more pigmented in person than it seemed in the video and I do love purple. I'll likely donate the second one though. Next month I'll be back down to one box so at least I won't have that issue again.

I also got the eye cream in both, but I don't mind, assuming it isn't a terrible product.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 13, 2015)

I know it's kind of early to be asking about this but I saw a post on Instagram saying that October sample choices were mini mascaras. I couldn't find anything on it online though. Anyone know if this could be legit??

 ​
https://instagram.com/p/7k-wRcDQPy/

October Birchbox Sample Ch
https://instagram.com/p/7k-wRcDQPy/https://instagram.com/p/7k-wRcDQPy/oice! Mini Mascaras Names of mascaras posted on the picture Which are you choosing? Link and promo code to sign up in my bio 
https://instagram.com/p/7k-wRcDQPy/

A photo posted by Chelsey T (@beautywithchelsey) on
Sep 13, 2015 at 9:40am PDT


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> I know it's kind of early to be asking about this but I saw a post on Instagram saying that October sample choices were mini mascaras. I couldn't find anything on it online though. Anyone know if this could be legit??
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


if you go to your refer a friend section in BB, it is there - so it looks like mascara


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 13, 2015)

Not that I need another mascara, but in order to avoid They're Real and Well People I will either pick Roller Lash or the Stila mascara.
Which one do you think of picking?


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Not that I need another mascara, but in order to avoid They're Real and Well People I will either pick Roller Lash or the Stila mascara.
> 
> Which one do you think of picking?


I like (and have) both of the Benefit ones in sample form. I go through mascara super slowly. I may just pick nothing. I would pick the Roller Lash again, but I want my sweet points. 

Roller Lash is great! For a non-waterproof mascara, it lasts really well. Sometimes I go run at the gym before work, and it looks just fine after I'm done. It also comes off easily with pretty much every remover I've used.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> if you go to your refer a friend section in BB, it is there - so it looks like mascara


Sweet, I hope so...I can never have enough mascara!


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Not that I need another mascara, but in order to avoid They're Real and Well People I will either pick Roller Lash or the Stila mascara.
> 
> Which one do you think of picking?


I use They're Real anyway so I'm definitely excited to try any one of the other 3


----------



## Mystica (Sep 13, 2015)

I didn't receive my PYS (Anastasia brow pencil) in my box and it wasn't on my box preview. I emailed them and they apologized, said they had extras of the Anastasia pencil sample and will ship me one. 

No sorry points, and no points to review it whenever I receive it.  I don't usually have issues/problems with BB so I've never received sorry points before anyway, but I am kind of annoyed that I don't even get my 10 points to review my PYS.

My box was mostly a bust, I am only happy with the Tocca scrub.  The Model Co lipstick, Caffeine eye cream, Lang perfume, and Furterer hair cream all stink, literally.  I don't usually get bothered by scents, but I really strongly dislike the scents of 4/5 of the very fragrant/smelly products I received in my box.


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have tried everything but the Stilla.  I think I'll choose that and give it a try.​


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 13, 2015)

Mystica said:


> I didn't receive my PYS (Anastasia brow pencil) in my box and it wasn't on my box preview. I emailed them and they apologized, said they had extras of the Anastasia pencil sample and will ship me one.
> 
> No sorry points, and no points to review it whenever I receive it. I don't usually have issues/problems with BB so I've never received sorry points before anyway, but I am kind of annoyed that I don't even get my 10 points to review my PYS.
> 
> My box was mostly a bust, I am only happy with the Tocca scrub. The Model Co lipstick, Caffeine eye cream, Lang perfume, and Furterer hair cream all stink, literally. I don't usually get bothered by scents, but I really strongly dislike the scents of 4/5 of the very fragrant/smelly products I received in my box.


I've had this happen, if you contact them again, they'll ask for your review and give you the review points.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 13, 2015)

Mystica said:


> I didn't receive my PYS (Anastasia brow pencil) in my box and it wasn't on my box preview. I emailed them and they apologized, said they had extras of the Anastasia pencil sample and will ship me one.
> 
> No sorry points, and no points to review it whenever I receive it.  I don't usually have issues/problems with BB so I've never received sorry points before anyway, but I am kind of annoyed that I don't even get my 10 points to review my PYS.
> 
> My box was mostly a bust, I am only happy with the Tocca scrub.  The Model Co lipstick, Caffeine eye cream, Lang perfume, and Furterer hair cream all stink, literally.  I don't usually get bothered by scents, but I really strongly dislike the scents of 4/5 of the very fragrant/smelly products I received in my box.


Which scent was the Tocca? I have only received Bianca/ the green tea one and liked it. But I was afraid to order any of the others without sampling first since the descriptions sounded too flowery.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Sep 13, 2015)

For some reason, I don't see the button to share my September box for 10points. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 14, 2015)

Mystica said:


> I didn't receive my PYS (Anastasia brow pencil) in my box and it wasn't on my box preview. I emailed them and they apologized, said they had extras of the Anastasia pencil sample and will ship me one.
> 
> No sorry points, and no points to review it whenever I receive it.  I don't usually have issues/problems with BB so I've never received sorry points before anyway, but I am kind of annoyed that I don't even get my 10 points to review my PYS.
> 
> My box was mostly a bust, I am only happy with the Tocca scrub.  The Model Co lipstick, Caffeine eye cream, Lang perfume, and Furterer hair cream all stink, literally.  I don't usually get bothered by scents, but I really strongly dislike the scents of 4/5 of the very fragrant/smelly products I received in my box.


Ugh they told me they were all out of brow pencils!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 14, 2015)

Still haven't gotten my box but I'm really excited about what's in it: I'm getting Benefit brow gel, Tocca scrub, Artisan perfume (finally a brand that's not juicy or harvey prince), the Malin and Goetz, and Amika style spray.

Really looking forward to trying the Benefit, Tocca, Artisan, and Amika...Malin and Goetz is a good brand but I wish the sizes of the items were switched and we had a larger moisturizer sample. But really good brands this month!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 14, 2015)

I still haven't received shipping notices/tracking and my box is still showing August. So weird. I bought an add on- I wonder what is taking so long though?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 14, 2015)

I got my box yesterday. It was a very disappointing box, but at least the Davines sea salt spray was a really large sample.


----------



## carothcj (Sep 15, 2015)

LOOOOVE my box this month. 

Davines Love shampoo and conditioner - davines is always amazing. shampoo is a great size

100% pure eye cream - great size and smells sooo good

mally liquid lipstick - full size!!! really nice neutral color

By Rosie Jane James perfume - surprisingly love this and will be buying full size. smells like a feminine fall bonfire

Whish shave cream - not the most exciting, but will get used!

We'll see how much i love box #2


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 15, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I still haven't received shipping notices/tracking and my box is still showing August. So weird. I bought an add on- I wonder what is taking so long though?


That's why those boxes always ship late or last.


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> That's why those boxes always ship late or last.


 Yeah but I usually buy an add on, and I live in CA so my box does take a while to get out but it still usually ships around the 10th and I can always view the box by the 10th. I emailed customer service just to make sure something weird wasn't going on


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 15, 2015)

Awww...shipping went from the September 15th-16th then 17th-18th and now 17th to 21st and now it's saying my pre-shipment info was just sent to USPS, that doesn't make sense. I've never had issues with shipping before, I usually have my box by the 15th of the month must be the BB Plus items I got this time?!  :scared:


----------



## artemiss (Sep 15, 2015)

My first box was so good I decided to reactivate one of my other accounts, and it was total dud for me:
 

Coffee Bean Eye Cream: probably the only thing i will use out of it, although i have a backlog of eyecreams atm

Mally Beauty High Shine Liquid Lipstick pen in Mauvelous: I am not big on lipsticks, and this isn't a shade that looks like it would be flattering on me
 

Malin+Goetz cleanser/moisturizer: I am swamped with cleansers, and I have such sensitive skin I am afraid to try the moisturizer

dr brandt pores no more cleanser: Really? Two facial cleansers? I'd have preferred perfume, tbh

rusk elixir mist: I don't straighten my hair, and the reviews seem to indicate that is what it is for. Blah.

While I didn't get dupes, this is a month I'd have preferred some overlap in the boxes since the box on my regular account was so awesome.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 15, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> Awww...shipping went from the September 15th-16th then 17th-18th and now 17th to 21st and now it's saying my pre-shipment info was just sent to USPS, that doesn't make sense. I've never had issues with shipping before, I usually have my box by the 15th of the month must be the BB Plus items I got this time?!  :scared:


Oh sorry, your tracking is messed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I usually receive my package within 1-2 business days maximum after the status is "pre-shipment info sent to USPS". After this point I always had better luck with tracking through USPS website. Did you try it yet? There is a good chance your box was transferred to your local USPS today and will be out for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## kkkkkelly (Sep 16, 2015)

I just got my box and if anyone wants another 20% off code, let me know! I already placed an order in the shop this month and do not need another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 16, 2015)

kkkkkelly said:


> I just got my box and if anyone wants another 20% off code, let me know! I already placed an order in the shop this month and do not need another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for reminding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can give my 20% off code to anyone who wants it, too. Just send me a message.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 16, 2015)

Out of topic, I had to post this    :rotfl:




Edit: Well, I had to modify the original image a little to make it PG.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2015)

artemiss said:


> My first box was so good I decided to reactivate one of my other accounts, and it was total dud for me:
> 
> Coffee Bean Eye Cream: probably the only thing i will use out of it, although i have a backlog of eyecreams atm
> 
> ...


the cleanser has a low pH level - 5.5 to 6!!


----------



## artemiss (Sep 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the cleanser has a low pH level - 5.5 to 6!!


The Malin+Goetz grapefruit one? That would make it a more appealing, since I am acne-prone. I got the dr. brandt one a couple months ago on another sub and wasn't terribly impressed.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2015)

artemiss said:


> The Malin+Goetz grapefruit one? That would make it a more appealing, since I am acne-prone. I got the dr. brandt one a couple months ago on another sub and wasn't terribly impressed.


yes - I did a pH test when I blogged my review on the box! I actually purchased the full size version.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 16, 2015)

Today is customer appreciation day at BB. They have items for 5, 10 and 15 for both the men's and women's shop. It reminds me of that 4th of July sale, yes it's all marked down, but it's nothing I really want.


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Today is customer appreciation day at BB. They have items for 5, 10 and 15 for both the men's and women's shop. It reminds me of that 4th of July sale, yes it's all marked down, but it's nothing I really want.


Anything that looked good to me was already sold out, so oh well. I coincidentally got my shipping and was able to view my box a few hours after emailing customer service...


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it just me or are others having trouble getting onto the site? It keeps loading on my computer.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 16, 2015)

I ended up using the app to add stuff to my cart because the site was taking so long. I bought the Skin &amp; co serum. I got it in my first box ever and loved it but I cannot justify a $75 serum to myself but for $15 I can. My second box arrived yesterday with a broken ModelCo lipstick and they are out of them so I got points instead. I don't think the color would have been good for me so it's probably for the best.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm kinda curious about how the Birchbox appreciation thing was supposed to work? Like, did they only call a select few people? Are all customers getting whatever cool thing was the surprise? I tried Googling it but can't find anything.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 17, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I'm kinda curious about how the Birchbox appreciation thing was supposed to work? Like, did they only call a select few people? Are all customers getting whatever cool thing was the surprise? I tried Googling it but can't find anything.


This year they called random people and gave them $50 in store points.

Last year they did house visits to few selected people with gift bags, if I remember correctly.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> This year they called random people and gave them $50 in store points.
> 
> Last year they did house visits to few selected people with gift bags, if I remember correctly.


i never got anything. bummer.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 17, 2015)

It kinda sucks that they only select a few people. I mean, I completely understand that it'd cost a bunch, but they could do something really small, like a little keychain or something so everyone feels appreciated.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 17, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> i never got anything. bummer.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 17, 2015)

Are we still getting ace gifts? I have 3 ace accounts with 2 subscriptions and i only got an offer for one keychain.

Btw mildly irked I didnt get a customer appreciation email for all 3 accounts until 8:07pm est-- too late to action it or get skmething before sold out. Almost emailed but I feel that would be sorry point asking which I really dont want them to feel obligated to give me.


----------



## H_D (Sep 17, 2015)

crescentmoon said:


> Are we still getting ace gifts? I have 3 ace accounts with 2 subscriptions and i only got an offer for one keychain.
> 
> Btw mildly irked I didnt get a customer appreciation email for all 3 accounts until 8:07pm est-- too late to action it or get skmething before sold out. Almost emailed but I feel that would be sorry point asking which I really dont want them to feel obligated to give me.


I've been an ACE for 2 or 3 years now and have never gotten a gift!

I also did not get the customer appreciation email until 4pm PST. I went to order at 9pm when I got home and apparently it was over by then? The email doesn't say what the time frame it was for. I was pretty annoyed. There were a few things I actually wanted!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, I'm an ACE on both accounts, and didn't get an email until late in the day on either. Didn't get a call, and didn't get my boxes until very late yesterday and today so no new 20% off code to use for the sale. I'm usually not that grumpy about Birchbox, but I picked the POP eyeshadow on my main account and it arrived totally smashed up, and I emailed Birchbox and haven't received a reply so I'm frustrated. Also got perfume on both my accounts this month and didn't like either one!

Okay, venting over! If I get my POP replaced I'll be happy, as the colors mashed together into a nice looking grey, so I beg separately they'll be even nicer, lol.


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 17, 2015)

The ace gift program seems so random that I actually think it hurts their brand because it feels unequitable. If more people dont get them than those that do it just seems pointless


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

crescentmoon said:


> Are we still getting ace gifts? I have 3 ace accounts with 2 subscriptions and i only got an offer for one keychain.
> 
> Btw mildly irked I didnt get a customer appreciation email for all 3 accounts until 8:07pm est-- too late to action it or get skmething before sold out. Almost emailed but I feel that would be sorry point asking which I really dont want them to feel obligated to give me.


Both of my accounts are Ace and they sent me keychain for only one of them. I saw some people on Instagram who got a keychain and a small makeup bag, I don't know how.

The program seems very random, I agree :/


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 18, 2015)

Two of my Aces accounts have gotten the keychain and then the next month they got the email with the code to get $15 off of anything in the special Aces section (it's something they set up at certain times that you can only get to with the code they send, there isn't some special secret store that non Aces are missing out on).  The first time they did that the store had all sorts of cool stuff that you could get for free or close to free with your $15 code.  The second time there was only the make-up bag that was less than $30.  And the rest of the stuff was either a better deal with a code or stuff I wasn't interested in anyway.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 18, 2015)

If you do get a key chain  you can use it to get a free mystery sample without buying $35 worth of stuff. At check out the key chain will be valued at ten dollars. Add $15 worth of stuff, a sample pack and go to check out. An anniversary code will remove the cost of the key chain. This assumes that they send you an email saying it has been added to your cart. I know in the past some people have had them just mysteriously arrive in the mail.


----------



## Saiza (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been an Ace for almost two years and I haven't gotten anything at all. No keychain, extra gift or discount, nothing. What's the point of becoming an ACE if you don't get anything?


----------



## H_D (Sep 18, 2015)

Well here is something random I forgot about. I've been an ACE for at least 2 years and just the other day I did get a happy anniversary you've been an ACE for a year now (no, it has been at least 2....), here is $15 to spend in the store. So that WAS nice and better than the keychain and I didn't have to spend a minimum amount of money so I just basically used the $15 on a swell bottle I wanted. 

So I lied, I DID get something as an ace, although 1.) I've been and ACE for much longer than one year, lol and 2.) my other account that is also an ace for at least a year, closer to two never received anything, including the 1 year anniversary email. Maybe I will get it when it has been 2 years at least, like the other one, :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2015)

I've gotten key chains randomly and the $15 ace credit for specific items on my anniversary but it all seems very random to me.

Anyway, here's my upgrade box with three full size items. I think the upgraded items for me, this month, are the Clio Kill Black pen liner and the bbrowbar highlighter





This is my third eye cream this month! Thank goodness for swaps! The Helmut Lange scent is unisex, I didn't like it at first but it's grown on me. My lipstick was smitten, I think I have Kitty already. Smitten is described as cranberry red. When I took the pick i didn't know the little smudger went on the end of the highlighter, I was seriously stumped, wasn't until I looked at my box page that I figured out it went on the end of the highlighter. DUH! The liner is really nice and I'm thrilled with the Tocca scrub. Shampoo (and conditioner was my sample pick.


----------



## cg0112358 (Sep 19, 2015)

I got my BB in yesterday and love this month! I got 7 items and the only thing I would change is the Model Co color, I got Stiletto but can't wear red of any shade so I wish I'd gotten Kitty.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 19, 2015)

My samples are, in birchbox terms, HUGE this month. Tocca scrub is 1oz., Parlor shampoo is 1oz., the Malin+Goetz is .5oz., and the Rusk is 1.1oz.! Plus my shadow trio and the two foils? I'd say it's an amazing box this month.

Edited because I didn't upload the picture the first time..


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 19, 2015)

My box came with the upgrades and also the makeup organizer that I had added as an add-on. I'm overall happy with it especially about the Tocca scrub and the 100% pure eye cream. The model co lipstick is a shade (smitten) I wouldn't normally wear much but I'm looking forward to trying it.  Thank you @@Bizgirlva for the tip about the little smudger being part of the eyebrow highlighter.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 21, 2015)

Did anyone actually receive balloons in their box? Remember in the video there were supposed to be balloons that said Best Day and Yay? Were those only a surprise in some boxes or a crazy dream I had?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2015)

I thought the balloons were for the curated box or if you purchased an add-on or something.  they were not in the regular boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 22, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Did anyone actually receive balloons in their box? Remember in the video there were supposed to be balloons that said Best Day and Yay? Were those only a surprise in some boxes or a crazy dream I had?


There were balloons in mine. It was 3 balloons in different colors. The kids loved playing with them so it worked out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I did buy an add-on so maybe that's why. I got the makeup organizer.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Sep 22, 2015)

September officially has me confused. The first week of September I got an email saying I needed to update my billing information, which after multiple emails BB told me it was an error on their end and they had fixed it. Wrong. 2 more phone calls finally got it corrected and my box processing. Now that is has finally shipped, my shipping is taking extra long and has really weird double dates. Has anyone ever had weird tracking info like this?! Mind you I only live about two hours from Fort Worth, yet it says it won't be here for another week.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 22, 2015)

Abbigailnb said:


> September officially has me confused. The first week of September I got an email saying I needed to update my billing information, which after multiple emails BB told me it was an error on their end and they had fixed it. Wrong. 2 more phone calls finally got it corrected and my box processing. Now that is has finally shipped, my shipping is taking extra long and has really weird double dates. Has anyone ever had weird tracking info like this?! Mind you I only live about two hours from Fort Worth, yet it says it won't be here for another week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try to track it on USPS website? After Newgistics hands my boxes to USPS, I always find USPS tracking info a bit more reliable than Narvar. But, nowadays USPS is working very slow, too. Still, it shouldn't take a week to deliver your box after it was given to USPS.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Sep 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did you try to track it on USPS website? After Newgistics hands my boxes to USPS, I always find USPS tracking info a bit more reliable than Narvar. But, nowadays USPS is working very slow, too. Still, it shouldn't take a week to deliver your box after it was given to USPS.


Yes and sadly USPS says the same. Buts it's gotten even more strange now. Yesterday it updated to "out for delivery" in my home town, never got delivered and then it back tracked and now it says it's being sorted in a different town about 30 minutes from here. It's officially gone crazy.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Abbigailnb said:


> Yes and sadly USPS says the same. Buts it's gotten even more strange now. Yesterday it updated to "out for delivery" in my home town, never got delivered and then it back tracked and now it says it's being sorted in a different town about 30 minutes from here. It's officially gone crazy.


Oh, so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been having the same troubles with USPS (for packages coming from different places) for the past 2 weeks. :/


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2015)

I just got a September box, which was only the third box on this account. One of my samples was Harvey Prince Hello body butter...which I already received in July! So weird since in my 2+ years with various accounts I've never had a duplicate sample, not even on the account I've had since 2013! Since I only had 10 samples prior to this box with this account it's not like they had no other options to send. I also ordered it on the 24th and it seemed like it was thrown together, it's mostly tiny samples, I won't be ordering that close to the end of the month again just in case. I also didn't get the 20% off code as stated.

They did give me 100 points and a 20% off code when I emailed to tell them about the issues, so that was nice. Also, I was still able to review the sample a second time for some reason. The email said they would "be in touch with appropriate compensation shortly" right along with them saying they had given me 100 points...? I don't know what more compensation anyone could need? Ha. I only paid $5 for the box so still getting 50 points, 4 new samples (plus a spare Hello butter) and then 100 points is plenty! Maybe they forget to erase that part and it's a form email. They also said they were going to look into how it happened in the first place. Has this happened to others?


----------

